# Predator Call



## sneeky (Dec 2, 2007)

I need a good predator call, a fawn in distress. Does anyone have a suggestion. Thanks.
Todd


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

check out varmintal.com. There are alot of free downloads that are fairly decent.

http://www.varmintal.com/ahunt.htm#Deer_Hunting


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A hand call or an E-call?

I'm the the new owner of a FOXPRO E-caller... there's like a bazillion distress calls on this thing... :shock: 

My dog is loving it. :lol:


----------



## sneeky (Dec 2, 2007)

I was hoping to find a good hand call.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suggest taking a look at what these guys offer:

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/

Here are their fawn calls:
http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.c ... atch=exact

I bought my Fox Pro Scorpion from them and they were great! Excellent service and shipped quickly, and they are based out of St George. Its always nice to support a local(ish) company


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

As stated, Allpredatorcalls.com is good. APJones is a real good guy. He started out small and has grown to be the biggest predator calling supply. There are several custom call makers here in Utah also. Their calls are real resonable in price and are top notch calls. Carverpredatorcalls.com is one of them. I have a lot of his calls and they sound great. He is out of town right now at the predator hunting expo in Ohio but will be back next week. His are probably the best sounding and best finish out there. When he puts one up for sale, they dont last long. A call that makes a rabbit distress will also make a fawn distress. It is how you blow it that will make a difference.


----------

